# Tag Heuer Life Expectancy



## bcl00 (Jul 4, 2011)

All,

I'm new to this board. I bought my Tag Aquaracer (black on black) brand new in 2005 from Amazon.com (not an amazon reseller, amazon themselves). I was looking to save a little money back then and still get a genuine tag. It's been rock solid for 5.5 years now with everyday wear and I still absolutely love it. I've had the battery changed about 2-3 times.
The only other watches I'd consider buying are an Omega seamaster, another Tag, or of course a Rolex if and when I hit the lottery.

What I've been wondering lately is what the average life expectancy is for the movement on a quartz tag from the 2000s? I wear it everyday in an office setting and I'm pretty gentle with it. I never submerge it in any fluids or expose it to sand or anything like that. I'm trying to decide if I should trade up now while it's still working so I don't end up in a situation with a basically worthless watch. Also, does anyone know what the trade-in value would be? I was doing some reading that I might do better selling it on ebay than doing a trade-in. I know I could have it reconditioned if it stopped working but I don't want to end up putting $300-$500 into a watch that isn't even worth that much in the end.

Thanks!


----------



## RichardSaunders (May 12, 2011)

If's it about money and it dies then sell it as is but if you love the watch and can afford the overhaul cost i would do it. 
but the key word is love


----------



## bcl00 (Jul 4, 2011)

I do really love the watch, I bought it when I was 23 (I'm 29 now). It has a lot of sentimental value and I'd have a hard time parting with it. I suppose I could keep it and get myself a second one at some point so I can rotate between the two of them. I'm just curious about what costs I should be expecting down the road (at various ages) and how much it's going to cost me to keep this watch going.


----------



## Fatz028 (Mar 14, 2009)

I have a tag that is quartz that my father bought me when I was 21 and now I am 32. I wear the watch in water and play golf with it. I have never had any problems with it just a battery change from time to time and a water proof test when battery changes. If the watch is well taken care of it will last for a very long time maybe even forever. Mine is in great shape. I thought about trading it for something else but I can't part with it. So my suggestion is to hang on to it and take care of it and buy another watch and rotate them. Suggestion buy an automatic.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

I have quartz watches that are 40 years old. They have not suffered leaking batteries nor static discharges nor excessive shocks due to impacts with hard surfaces. They run fine. Indeed, most have never been serviced except for battery and gasket replacement. I doubt non-jeweled movements will fair as well as these but even those will probably last a century or two if not abused.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

I believe a good quartz movement can easily last at least 20 years.


----------



## mat_ (May 29, 2011)

the first battery on my aquaracer lasted 5 1/2 years. I bought it in '05. Within 8 months of replacing the battery for the first time i had to send it back because it stopped keeping time. The dealer serviced the watch and fixed it and didnt charge me any extra. If its not still ticking in 10-20 years time ill be pretty disappointed!


----------



## Split Second (Apr 18, 2007)

If you enjoy wearing it - and your post appears to indicate that you do, why consider selling it as a preemptive move to cut any future losses? With proper care, I would expect your TAG to last you many, many more years. 

mike.


----------



## bcl00 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks for all the information. It appears I underestimated the life span of my Tag. I'll be keeping it for many years to come based on what everyone said.


----------



## drunken monkey (Jun 22, 2011)

just so i'm clear.
you're asking if you should sell the TAG now before you get hit with an expensive repair bill that might cost more than the watch is worth?
then you move on to say that if you do sell it, you'd likely get an Omega or I'll assume because you don't mention it, another TAG.

well, first of all, if you get it repaired after a failure, once you get it back, it will most likely last you at least the same amount of time as before it failed.
let's just say that it costs $500.

$500 won't buy you a new TAG or Omega.
Even if you do buy a new TAG or Omega, in five years time, you will probably ask this question again.
That is also not taking into account that if you then don't buy another quartz movement, there'd be the question of mechanical maintenance.

For the record, I have a TAG 6000 from 1997 that is still keeping (next to) perfect time.


----------



## Mspeedster (May 27, 2011)

I have 7 TAG Heuers, 2 of them are more than 20 years old. Those 2 are both quartz, have never been serviced and run just fine. All 7, in fact, run just fine.


----------



## selfwind (Oct 29, 2010)

I wore my 1500 professional for 15 years and my son is now wearing it. The only service it ever had was the bezel unidirectonal rachet was replaced and one new set of seals. The batteries lasted about 2-3 years each. Very trouble free and dependable.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Eeeb!!! Are you back ?!?!?!! Great to read you here.

Regarding the quartz TAG... they should last LONG. I have a vintage F1 in my collection that's almost 30 years old. Runs solid and accurate. If worse comes to worse, (which it won't), having the whole movement replaced will be very inexpensive considering the whole price of the watch, and your love for it.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

I just replaced a battery on my mom's quartz seiko, she has that watch before meeting my dad back in the 70's, runs great with zero care and maintenance other than battery and watch band.

that's not even high grade movement HEQ seiko quartz(which are great from what I heard), i would be piss if my tag movement dies on me with less than 15-20 years of service in normal use.


----------



## drash11 (Jul 24, 2011)

bought my Tag Heuer 2000 Exclusive quartz in 1999. Keepsgreat time. Only changed the battery 3 times. I love this watch, so I guess im willing to spend a little to make sure it keeps ticking. Had it overhauled in July 2011 for $200. It still looks brand new and I hope it ticks forever..

Incidentally, I have a swatch thats taken a beating that I bought in 1986. (25 years old!!)
I just put in a new battery 2 months ago and it started ticking like no time had ever passed. Amazing.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

my parents got me a quarts wittnauer i highschool. its "swiss made" it says. replaced the battery twice in 10 years and its going strong still.

its two toned gold and silver witha blue dial.... my tastes have changed to i boxed it for now and got a tag link cal 6 with a black dial. i hope my tag lasts 10+ years at least.


----------



## IS300STeeZ (Jul 8, 2010)

As long as you are taking care of the watch and swapping in fresh batteries when the watch stops, I don't see it needing service any time soon. If I were you i would keep the watch if it has that much sentimental value to you. You can always save up and add another one to your collection!


----------



## watchtechie (Jul 25, 2011)

I've been thinking about this and i dont think you should worry about it too much.

for comparison sake all of the info below relates to base eta movements

if you go back towards the end of heuer, they used to use iirc eta 555.122 

Then eta discontinued that series and progressed on to the eta 955.112 (of which parts and most movements can be easily sourced today) which has identical dial feet positioning / hand fitments etc.

Now eta are using the F05.111 And again, dial feet / hand fitment remains the same, so in theory i could have an old heuer come in and fit an F05.111 to it like a new tag heuer of today would have.


----------



## enricodepaoli (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks for the valuable info.



watchtechie said:


> I've been thinking about this and i dont think you should worry about it too much.
> 
> for comparison sake all of the info below relates to base eta movements
> 
> ...


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

5+ Years is exceptional. Personally im looking for about 5 yrs from a TH piece as i figure that although mechanically sound, after 5 years it is going to be cosmetically challenged! That being said that is true of any brand irrespective of the investment level.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

otown said:


> 5+ Years is exceptional. Personally im looking for about 5 yrs from a TH piece as i figure that although mechanically sound, after 5 years it is going to be cosmetically challenged! That being said that is true of any brand irrespective of the investment level.


I think it depends on the watch and its finish. My fathers Rolex is just stainless steel and its 25 years old (never been serviced) and it looks as it did when it was 5 years old (i don't remember it new i was only 5 years old my self when he purchased it). He NEVER takes it off expect working on the truck to not harm the trucks paint and he was a firefighter for those 25 years.

Thats why i went for a brushed stainless Tag (sapphire was a must in any watch i buy) because i want it to endure the test of time.


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

tpd80 said:


> I think it depends on the watch and its finish. My fathers Rolex is just stainless steel and its 25 years old (never been serviced) ...


The outside may look good but the cost of service once the movement obviously has problems will be considerable. 25 years is way too long for non-service for a mechanical watch in daily service.


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Eeeb said:


> The outside may look good but the cost of service once the movement obviously has problems will be considerable. 25 years is way too long for non-service for a mechanical watch in daily service.


I agree, 25 years is highly reckless. My point was it may still look great after 5 years depending on the type type of watch purchased and its finish. Some can still look good after 25 years without professional cleaning if taken care of.


----------

